# 256GB media card in either SD1 or SD2?



## 155970 (Mar 11, 2015)

Will a 256GB SDXC media card work at all and that without 'systemic issues'? Has anyone tried one? At the moment I've at least 256GB of FLAC music files - more being added all the time. FLAC files are bigger than similar music files encoded with MP3 but sound better.

I would prefer to leave one slot available for other stuff or further expansion rather than load both slots up with 128GB media cards.

The printed manual (I found one in the showroom TT car's glove box) says "up to 128GB". Doesn't suggest the 'why' of that apparent limit. For instance 128GB might've been the largest size available at the time of the manual's printing or whether it's an OS limitation. The manual's pages quote 'SDXC' but doesn't state whether that's aspirational marketing or is fully SDXC compliant.

The actual SDXC compliant specification ranges from 32GB up to 2TB.

Local Audi don't know and suggest Audi UK (customer care). Audi UK (customer care) don't know and suggest local Audi. I've suggested somebody formally asks Audi Germany... I've no idea who to ask at the factory (Germany)! Could the forum suggest anything?

After a long wait Audi UK said that use of this media (256GB) would cause system glitches, freezes or lock ups. When pressed for 'technical' details (I am reasonably familiar with computer systems) they were unable to satisfactorily corroborate why the car's Operating System could or would not scale up to adequately deal with a large music file database.

Bottom line: Does even the use of one or two 'suggested' fully loaded 128GB media cards cause 'issues' for the car's OS?

Obviously I like my music, the B&O sound option ought to suffice ...when delivered.

Hoping that the forum's collective knowledge is more specifically helpful

robert


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

We have 2 x 64gig media cards installed and are playing FLAC files - debatable how much better they are over the equivalent 320 mp3 files, but are using the better format because we can and they do sound better. (use mediamonkey for sync, which is very good).

As you say the manual states 128gig max, but gives no indication as to why its a limit - potentially I could see larger cards making indexing a problem/slowing access times etc. or maybe its just a CPU/RAM limit beyond 128gig; the OS supports NTFS, FAT32 ExFat so its not a file system limitation.

If I were you I would try the 256gig card and see if it works, if not then just create 2 x 128gig partitions - nothing lost and you still have that 2nd slot for future expansion/ Audi SD sat Nav future release....


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Audi mmi reads FLAC?? Omg 

I totaly forgot about sd card slot.. Ill swap my whole music in my car tonight  
Anyone tried some music videos? What format is supported?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 155970 (Mar 11, 2015)

[MrsTT]

A little while ago I took a 64GB SDXC ExFAT single partition card (filched out of one of my cameras) to my local Audi dealer (72mile round trip). The encoded FLAC album (Cry/Faith Hill) played and showed not only the track metadata but the album's cover art too. I sneaked a smartphone picture of the showroom's TT manual pages 177/178 for the specifications. [wot: *NO* PDF for this supposed Hi Tech spec car ...shame on you Audi but thanks for that 'coffee table' glossy perfect bound TT book, now how about the manual as a PDF save ...so easy, so simple, so effective ...so not available]

Still concerned about the systemic 'load' logistics. Also the apparent 10,000 file per medium (media? or partition?) 'limit' (my 256GB of FLAC files is ~12,000 files). This high tech car's OS seems to be a system that has been designed with somewhat low limits... Worried, particularly when 'threatened' by Audi UK's warnings/advice of expected glitches, freezes and lock ups if I should use 256GB media:~/ There also seems to be yet another limitation specified - USB two partitions? What/Why? Possible that two cards ie SD1 & SD2 'counts' as two visible partitions to the OS? So, double partitioning the 256GB card into 2x128GB might, in any case, preclude use of the 'other' unused/unusable SD slot? So many issues, so little (proper technical) assistance from Audi Anything:~/ Not a good start and the car isn't even here yet. [Audi UK left it on the dock in Germany for four straight empty unexplained weeks before bothering to have it put on a UK-bound ferry ...and then to just miss the transporter down to Cornwall, the one that arrives tomorrow with five other new cars]

HDD satnav (actually it's a SSD *NOT* a HDD apparently - so I have been advised) was optioned so I'm not specifically 'saving' the other slot for Audi SD satnav.

Music is all owner CD, ripped with EAC to FLAC and output by FooBar2000 (Windows 8.1 workstation).

[Markolaynee]

See pages 177/178 of the manual for the video spec - seems like lots but I'm not video orientated (stills photographer). Not sure you should be watching a video on the dashboard ...parked up of course

robert


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

I am the wrong side of 50 and I find all the postings on this topic completely incomprehensible!
Might as well have been written in Mandarin Chinese; really scares me that I am so out of touch 
with latest technological jargon. Can someone explain in simple terms what the op
is trying to achieve; is it just about playing music in the car and if so why not just connect an MP3
and be done with? When I eventually order my TT in a few months time I don't think I'll be going for the 
tech pack as I wouldn't understand most of its functionality.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I presume USB input will be an option. Why not use an old hard drive plugged in to the USB port. It works great on my old fashioned RNS-E and in my previous VW. Then 256GB won't be a limitation.
Normally more playback options are available on the USB port than the SD slots as well.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Arbalest said:


> I am the wrong side of 50 and I find all the postings on this topic completely incomprehensible!
> Might as well have been written in Mandarin Chinese; really scares me that I am so out of touch
> with latest technological jargon. Can someone explain in simple terms what the op
> is trying to achieve; is it just about playing music in the car and if so why not just connect an MP3
> ...


The commonly used MP3 format compresses the music files to make them smaller and more portable. However this means that some loss of sound quality can result.
FLAC files are loss-less files and are as good as the original - but they are very large files. Consequently you don't fit many of those on an average SD card, hence the need for a big 256GB SD card.
To benefit from the better sound quality of FLAC files you need good quality original material and a decent sound system (I presume the B&O kit is up to it). However at our age with some degree of hearing loss we may not be capable of discerning the improvement in quality. And I do wonder whether with all the extraneous road noises that the extra effort and cost is actually worth it.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Additional manual info indicates that external USB devices (with a maximum permitted 2 partitions), including hard drives, can hold a maximum of 10 000 tracks and a 1000 playlist entries; so it could well be they have decided that >128gig storage would equate to >10000 tracks.

Pretty sure based on this information that my previous suggestion to partition would also work fine.

Agree also on the FLAC quality in a car system probably over kill, but if you have the files and the space why not.


----------



## 155970 (Mar 11, 2015)

[Arbalest]

My own 60th approaches... I'm good at working things out I build my own servers and workstations in my spare time. Sorry about the technological jargon. It was deliberately done to try and shame Audi into getting off their ExFAT corporate backsides and supplying a PDF of the car's manual. The new TT being widely touted as a technology orientated vehicle... but without a PDF then surely it's just marketing hyperbole (aka BS).

You should not be put off the tech pack by this, it shouldn't take long to get used to it and just using it. You don't have to understand a well designed system to just use it. Some of the limited feedback I've received and, reading between the (available) spec lines, leads me to fear that the system might NOT be well designed. Time will no doubt tell. I need the spec to organise how best to accomplish my personal music target. Audi Anywhere failed me and internet searching could only supply me with stuff dating back to circa 2011, so I joined the forum and launched this thread.

[ZephyR2]

Our A3 has a tunnel-mounted USB socket plugged into the cigar lighter socket covered by a sprung flap. It all sticks up and the TomTom connection catches my arm's sleeve when changing gear without holding my arm higher than I would like. I wanted to avoid that sort of error in design and ergonomics in my new TT. Mostly stuff connected by any USB socket is vulnerable to being knocked and/or damaged. Hooking up musical gear in boxes laying about on the carpet with trailing leads is what I remember doing back in the 70s and 80s. Bit too retro for a brand new vehicle.

I fear that 256GB per se will still be a limitation because it is not the size of the media but some 'apparent' issue with the car's OS. Or not. Could be just the marketing has got the wrong end of the USB stick or that the manual is just plain wrong. I'll no doubt work it out shortly after handover...

More playback options on USB? No car, no manual and no experience so you've got me there However I already have a 128GB USB3 stick in my computers' toy box, so I expect I'll try it out on'n dreckly.

Where is this USB socket located? I understand there's one such in the car's Audi Phone Box but I thought that it would only be wired for power eg no data lines. No manual yet. [no TT MkIII PDF available :: shame on you Audi].

[ZephyR2]

I've been using FLAC for more years than I can remember. Ever since music technology and computer technology converged. Despite my ancient age I've found my ears are rather better than almost everyone around me, I am really quite discerning. I am given to understand that the effect of extraneous noises and such are ameliorated by the VNC (Vehicle Noise Compensation) of the B&O sound package. Modern digital filtering and noise suppression technology can make a significant difference. I was impressed by the B&O's musicality in the pre-launch demo car's cabin - albeit without the (fuel-less) engine being switched on and with no ambient road noises. Sufficiently impressed as to have mentally optioned it immediately. Old fashioned HiFi nuts are rarely put off by cost or effort

[MrsTT]

I agree with your equating. Still concerned by the Audi UK feedback of 'issues' using larger media. Why would they say that if it were not, in some respect or other, real? That's why I pressed them for corroboration, which has not been forthcoming. As for overkill, to paraphrase the cosmetics advertising epithet, my ears are worth it

robert


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

rTT said:


> My own 60th approaches... It was deliberately done to try and shame Audi into getting off their ExFAT corporate backsides and supplying a PDF of the car's manual. The new TT being widely touted as a technology orientated vehicle... but without a PDF then surely it's just marketing hyperbole (aka BS).


Well welcome to the 60 club when you get there. 
Here's an idea - why not have a pdf copy of the manual built in to the hi-tech display so you can read / search it on screen.



rTT said:


> Our A3 has a tunnel-mounted USB socket plugged into the cigar lighter socket covered by a sprung flap. It all sticks up and the TomTom connection catches my arm's sleeve when changing gear without holding my arm higher than I would like. I wanted to avoid that sort of error in design and ergonomics in my new TT. Mostly stuff connected by any USB socket is vulnerable to being knocked and/or damaged.
> 
> I fear that 256GB per se will still be a limitation because it is not the size of the media but some 'apparent' issue with the car's OS.


In the Mk2 the USB port is in the glovebox with a nice little shelf to safely stow your device - I assumed it would be someting similar in the Mk3 :roll: 
The RNS-E head unit has no problems with larger HDDs. I've been using a 350GB drive without any problems. But of course that doesn't mean that the Mk3 will play ball with it.



rTT said:


> Despite my ancient age I've found my ears are rather better than almost everyone around me, I am really quite discerning. I am given to understand that the effect of extraneous noises and such are ameliorated by the VNC (Vehicle Noise Compensation) of the B&O sound package. Modern digital filtering and noise suppression technology can make a significant difference. I was impressed by the B&O's musicality in the pre-launch demo car's cabin - albeit without the (fuel-less) engine being switched on and with no ambient road noises.


You clearly never went to enough rock concerts in your youth if your hearing is that good :lol: 
Well I hope that the B&O VNC works better than the Bose in mine which is absolutely useless :x


----------



## 155970 (Mar 11, 2015)

[ZephyR2]

I generally only need to look up stuff in the manual (or PDF) the once so just being on my workstation would be fine.

Didn't know about the USB and shelf in the glove box. Viable option. Portable SSDs are readily available. It's the stated '10,000 files per medium' and whatever unspecified issues not clarified by Audi UK (re: SDXC >>128GB sizes) holding sway and how well the design of the car's OS can handle scaled up levels of database content (music files).

A single 256GB SDXC media card in SD1 or SD2 would be more convenient here than a loose SSD pack and USB cable in the glove box. The TT glove box is much smaller than the one in our trusty A3 which is usually packed full with travel and safety gear... So I'll need ALL the available physical volume/space of the TT glove box. Also a media card of that size would be (yet) another back up for my music collection. Still routing for the SDXC rather than a USB mass storage box.

No youthful rock concerts where I grew up. Later on, back in Blighty, it was mostly folksie stuff (Fairport Convention, Steeleye Span, Caravan, Joan Armatrading and Ralph MacTell) so I must've kept my hearing intact Went to a Joan Armatrading gig just a few months ago ... she's still going strong too.

Will let you know whether the B&O VNC is fact or fiction in a week or few.

robert


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Zephyr i got cd with car that has manual on it, i put it in car cd player and it downloaded indexed manual on mmi system...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 155970 (Mar 11, 2015)

[Markolaynee]

Interesting! Have just put an immediate request in to my local Audi for that CD. Surely the car buying public would be better served if such were made easily available for download. I didn't find anything in my searches, only various comments lamenting the respective dearth of manual PDFs - especially in Europe.

robert


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

there are two usb sockets just under the aluminium flap by the gear stick

when the car was handed over i was told one was for power and one was for my iPhone/ipod etc. the manual says only 4th gen or later iPods are supported

This is not true.

I have successfully hooked up an iPod classic and a SSD. I dragged and dropped my iTunes library straight onto the SSD and it all plays just fine, album artwork included. It will also play straight from a USB stick. the MMI recognises two media sources both plugged into the USB sockets and they both seem to be able to charge devices too. . I tried doing the same onto an 128Gb SD card into the SD holder and it wasn't having any of it


----------



## 155970 (Mar 11, 2015)

[BaTTyboy]

Sounds OK but I wanted to avoid trailing cables with attached kit if at all possible. Thanks for the info though. Good to know that the MMI recognises the pair of USB connections.

As for the "wasn't having any of it" it is clear you are using Apple gear and they use odd hidden OS files/directories that might be throwing the parsing of the SD media for music content. Try loading the SD media more 'cleanly' if you get my drift (despite many decades computer/IT experience none of it was ever on a Mac), I think the extra Apple OS related stuff can or does stop the MMI. You're probably loading up the SSD and the SDXC media in different manners...

robert


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

there are no trailing cables everything is under the cover of the very cool aluminium flap so nothing is visible unless the flap is opened


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Markolaynee said:


> Zephyr i got cd with car that has manual on it, i put it in car cd player and it downloaded indexed manual on mmi system...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So there's no point in me trying to patent the idea  
I would think you might get a load of requests from people wanting to download a copy of the manual from your CD.


----------



## 155970 (Mar 11, 2015)

[BaTTyboy]

Pardon me I haven't seen such a system. Our A3 has just a tiny flap over the power socket (as described above) and there isn't room for the 12v-to-USB thing under the flap which only half closes at about 45deg... Not ergonomic, does the job but looks bad and is in the way mostly. Food for thought BaTTyboy, thank you, now I have dedicated USB-orientated alternatives...

The 'elephant in the room' is still Audi UK's vaguely cited 'issues' with 'over 128GB' causing apparently OS-related problems (surely a sign of a badly designed system inadequately or inappropriately being scaled up) and an apparent 10,000 ceiling of content files per fuzzily specified carrier facility (medium/mass storage/media):-/ The one I worry about is that file count 'limit'. A design limitation for a database can almost be hardwired by system criteria - difficult or impossible to workaround.

I think my best option is to give one USB socket a blast with a spare gash hard drive. Load up an old HDD with my current music collection (over 11,000 files) and see if the database holds more than the specified 10,000 files. If it works then go for a reliability run or soak test (for the cited glitches, freezes and lock ups) before purchasing a 256GB SDXC media for similar live use in SD1 or SD2.

[ZephyR2]

If I can get a CD from my local Audi I will ask for it to made officially available more widely. The information contained is likely to be proprietory, with IP rights assigned and be under a copyright notice.

robert


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

rTT said:


> [
> I think my best option is to give one USB socket a blast with a spare gash hard drive. Load up an old HDD with my current music collection (over 11,000 files) and see if the database holds more than the specified 10,000 files. If it works then go for a reliability run or soak test (for the cited glitches, freezes and lock ups) before purchasing a 256GB SDXC media for similar live use in SD1 or SD2.
> robert


Picked up a WD Ultra 1TB today (they're on discount in PCWorld) and loaded it up with 200GB of tunes and about 13K flac files. All indexed and played perfectly. So, the quoted SDHC limitations don't seem to apply to USB mass storage. Hooray!


----------



## 155970 (Mar 11, 2015)

[BumBum_BumBum]

On offer at Staples too, ordered one on-line yesterday (it'll still get here before the vehicle's handover is ever likely). On order too is a pair of the fastest easily available 128GB SDXC media on 'next working day' delivery which will be next week after Bank Holiday delays.

May have an offer for that CD (TT owner manual PDF) and will endeavour to obtain assured permissions to get it uploaded.

robert


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

@rTT

Apologies Boss, I now have to retract my initial findings. Just discovered the 10K file limit does apply. PITA. I've doubled the useful capacity of the HDD by partitioning it twice so now I have two 10K file blocks to fill. As the manual says, max 2 partitions are allowed which is another let-down as the damn 3G+ MMI can handle 4 partitions! So, it seems, the best value in HDD use is to pick up a couple of 500Gig HDDs giving you 4 partitions (a 1TB drive is a waste of space for 20K flac files) and stack them both in the centre console box. I'd like to think this limitation might be removed with a future update.


----------



## 155970 (Mar 11, 2015)

[BumBum_BumBum]

Ahh... was wondering how your betting on the numbers (against the house) could break the bank. House Always Wins;~/ The deafening silence and full on unsupport from Audi Anywhere seems to be giving the game away. Our bright new young thing of a technologically advanced [sic] vehicle is in fact old school out of date. Already. Hasn't even been delivered to me yet. Less of the virtual cockpit display, more virtual low-spec-gate. <insert chosen deity> knows what'll fall out of the woodwork after Audi have got around to handing over my keyless start key. [non keyless entry variety necessarily ordered due to the five year unresolved hacking issues]

At least Audi gave us FLAC... even Microsoft haven't QUITE got themselves around to FLAC native support. However they (Audi) haven't exactly pushed the spec boat out to make the oh-so-easily predicted capacity issues, even vaguely, 'future proof'. Could do better... should've done better in fact.

I've a 1TB USB3 HDD coming for this testing in the expectation to be later reverting it for use in my 'backup pool'. Looks like it'll get there right after unpacking. I'm now keeping an eye out for low spec, non bleeding edge, SSD to fit into an external SATA-to-USB box instead. As previously posted the two fast 128GB SDXC media coming will start things off adequately.

Apparently there's about 10GB available, leftover capacity probably, in something that Audi presumably wanted to draw on from retro James Dean era cult musicality delivery system 'technology'. Some thing us old timers used to call a 'Jukebox' in our youth. Capacity may be variable depending on installed options and whether HDD or SSD or even other stuff. Anyway the 'allowed' file count seems to offer a better ratio (files/capacity)... so possibly OS-related or even format sector sizes. Guessing. Will experiment just as soon as Audi hand over my vehicle (?this week next week?).

My inclination (as before) is a limited/structured database allocation (memory or scratch or swap). Might be fixable, probably is not. Won't stop me trying g'night all

robert


----------



## 155970 (Mar 11, 2015)

[BumBum_BumBum]

No hurry, my media won't be delivered for a day or few and as for the car who knows, but we might be able to derive some intelligence from your work.

How did you find out that the house file limit had been exacted? Eyeball? Missing favourite track? Error message from OS? Batch of titles missing - predicated by date entered order or by alphanumeric order? We can surmise how it's likely to be working (and thus develop how it can be gamed) by how it deals with 'failures';~)

Also are you running with cover artwork files? By loading an 'excessive' number of titles on to the relevant media type but removing the artwork files we can determine whether we can 'game' the system's file count limit. If it's a simple algorithm counting files or if its a database structure (the more likely I think) where the title and artwork along with various industry standard tags are held as a single (database) entry counting as '1 file' for house limit purposes as it were. All depends whether we have a reliable method or not for spotting missing or unused titles out of the stash.

You may have tripped the much lower per directory house file limit? For instance I intend to load my stuff in separate directories not just a simple massive file aggregation in one uploaded directory and use various tagging: 

```
Led Zeppelin (separate directory)
    Led Zeppelin IV (sub directory)
       01-Black Dog (file/title)
       02-Rock and Roll (file/title)
```
robert


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

See, that was the problem - I initially wasn't sure what sort of system behaviour I was looking for wrt file limitations. When I saw all my folders (I use the same Artist folder-Album folder-tracks structure btw) listed and did some random checks down through the list, it looked like everything was there but alas, not so. Once the system had sequentially indexed 10K files (which happened in the middle of one album folder - the second half of it didn't appear), the remaining folders displayed the message 'this folder does not contain any playable files' (I think it said 'files' but might have said 'media'/'tracks').

I can't say if album covers contribute to the file count and I'd have to reload the HDD with a known number of tracks and covers and see where the cutoff happens which I'm expecting to be a little awkward. What I can say however, is that the 10K count is based on the FAT sequence - I transferred the folders out of alphabetical sequence, and the 10K files indexed were in copy order and not alphabetical (though, all the folders were listed alphabetically).


----------



## 155970 (Mar 11, 2015)

[BumBum_BumBum]

Noted. Roughly how long does the OS take to parse to the house limit? Does it do it every 'ignition on' or is there some sort of cache involved (this might go towards explaining the necessity for the house limit)? Could force the issue by disconnecting the content and reconnecting.

I haven't worked quite WHY Audi design engineers chose to enforce this significant design limitation on us all and so reduce the perceived high tech appeal. For instance does a full house limited stash make for really slow searching or random access? Baffling.

robert


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm going to have to be vague again because there's no real indication to tell how the system is indexing. I plugged it in and it took maybe 5 seconds for the HDD appear and pretty much straightaway I could select 'folders' and start cycling through them. There was minimal HDD access noise after this until I started entering folders and/or selecting tracks to play. At that stage, I plugged out the HDD and added another 30K files to it, thinking all was ok. When I plugged it back into the car, only the tracks that had been previously indexed/available were there, the HDD wasn't rescanned. I then formatted into 4 partitions (no joy - only 1&2 recognised) and then reformatted into 2 partitions.

What's getting me is, 10K files is obviously an arbitrary number picked by the engineers. It isn't 'related' to typical hardware/software limitations like numbers based on multiples of 8/16/32/64 etc.


----------



## 155970 (Mar 11, 2015)

[BumBum_BumBum]

Good report ...that't not too vague, thanks 5sec parsing delay is NOT excessive and that with all your stuff. So, a 256GB single SDXC media would still, in our eyes, be OK eg for Audi engineers to have chosen to plan/design... To factor in this 128GB upper limit is retro not high tech. I'm beginning to think they really short-changed us and saddled us with a retro tech OS:~/

It's us calling the house limit 10k. Their spec is 10,000... which is probably actually 10,240, which *IS* a computing multiple.

Maybe we can wangle a firmware or OS patch to get the house limits increased. Just waitin' on a car...

Audi CD is on its way in the post, not sure what's on it but surely the owner manual PDF is on it. Puzzled nobody else has mentioned this CD, I would've thought every glovebox would've had one. Also awaiting suitable publishing permissions too, the owner manual PDF should be on the web.

Have a good Bank Holiday from (for once) sunny Cornwall ...cheers.

robert


----------



## Joyrex (May 24, 2015)

I'm using a 128GB SD card and I've just hit the 10,000 track limit myself

Did some digging and the system is reading the folders and files in FAT order, and I could find the exact point it gave up (halfway through an album). All the artists and albums beyond this point are simply not listed. If you go into folder view any folders past the limit point, will just say "Folder does not contain any playable files" (or words to that effect)

This is a serious bummer. Has anyone found a fix or workaround?
This is the only reference to the issue I've found anywhere


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Could someone please google translate the last 20 posts?

I know it's me and not you and definitely this is all of help, so thank you, but I really haven't got the foggiest. Time to get my 56k modem?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Never came across a fix myself Joyrex. But, I have discovered that you can partition everything twice. So, partition your SD card into two - that'll allow you 2 X 10K files. I've a HDD plugged in too which is partition giving me 2 X 10K and then the jukebox will give you another 10K. Plenty of room! Just a little bit of work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joyrex (May 24, 2015)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Never came across a fix myself Joyrex. But, I have discovered that you can partition everything twice. So, partition your SD card into two - that'll allow you 2 X 10K files. I've a HDD plugged in too which is partition giving me 2 X 10K and then the jukebox will give you another 10K. Plenty of room! Just a little bit of work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow, that's very interesting

I guess you might not be a Windows user? It's really difficult and requires some serious hacks to get Windows to see two partitions on a removable SD card, so I've given up. 
If you are a Windows user and there's a trick to this, or just generally how you created your partitions - I'd love to hear it!


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Ah GOOD point. I actually didn't think too deeply about that. Yeah, I've created multi-partitioned SD cards in Linux for use in RPi projects so that wouldn't be a significant issue. Having now thought about it - there's a reasonable expectation the TT would only recognise the primary partition anyway! So, I'll revise my suggestion - two SD cards with 10K files each and then two HDDs (there's plenty of room for 2 portable HDDs in that storage compartment - the WD passport range fit nicely), each with two partitions of 10K files. Throw 10K more onto the jukebox and you've got 70K.

Should be enough for a run to the shops and back...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

